
Viacom says Cablevision has no rights for iPad distribution - th0ma5
http://www.multichannel.com/article/466526-Viacom_Cablevision_Has_Seized_Rights_It_Does_Not_Have_With_iPad_App.php
======
MatthewPhillips
Viacom, like others, wants to double-dip customers and charge for redundant
access to the same content. The message is simple: you are not paying for
content, you are paying for convenient access to it.

